# R58 Intermittent Problem



## MildredM

It's rare I need to touch the PID settings on my (month-ish old) R58 PID now but when Ian's at work and I know I'm not going to be using the steam wand all day I've been turning the service boiler off.

On a couple of occasions, when I have turned the service boiler back on, let the boiler heat up, and then gone to make our coffee later in the day I don't get anything from the group head. I have to turn the machine off, disconnect the PID, switch on again then it works as normal.

It doesn't start drawing any fresh water in (my first thought was that the boiler had got low and hadn't kicked in to top it up. That happened a couple of times with my Evo over the years). It doesn't gurgle or do anything.

If anyone has had the the same problem I would be interested in your thoughts


----------



## anton78

If you change any settings on the pid you have to turn it off and on again. Ridiculous, I know.


----------



## MildredM

Thanks for that, anton78. I knew I had to switch it off to disconnect the PID but not when I change any settings as well. They need to point it out in the manual too really.


----------



## anton78

Yep, bonkers. I think they mentioned it when I bought it. I still forget though.


----------



## hotmetal

In the 2 and a bit years I've had mine, I have never even troubled the buttons on mine! Heaven knows there are enough variables with bean, grind, dose and shot length, that I can't be messing about with temperature. As I almost always want steam, I don't turn the service boiler off, so this has never cropped up. So I didn't actually remember this rather strange fact.


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> In the 2 and a bit years I've had mine, I have never even troubled the buttons on mine! Heaven knows there are enough variables with bean, grind, dose and shot length, that I can't be messing about with temperature. As I almost always want steam, I don't turn the service boiler off, so this has never cropped up. So I didn't actually remember this rather strange fact.


When there are buttons to be pressed I can't help myself!!

Actually, I've only knocked the service boiler temp down a degree and very rarely have I decided to turn that boiler off (just when I felt I wanted to save the planet a bit earlier this week)!

I am going to ask Rocket why it has to be turned on/off now.


----------



## MildredM

I finally emailed Rocket for the definitive answer to turning off then on again after making any PID adjustments. Received a reply within hours:

To PLUG in or UNPLUG the PID you need to turn the machine off first&#8230;&#8230;.

Once the PID is attached turn the machine on&#8230;&#8230;.from then you you can make changes to the PID without turning

the machine off.

Let me know if you need further assistance.

Kind regards

Nicky Meo

I DO have to turn mine off then on again to be able to pull a shot. So, a faulty PID/something in the machine. I have replied asking which he thinks it is.


----------



## MildredM

Just got a reply:

Hi Anita&#8230;ok&#8230;once the machine is turned off and then the PID plugged in&#8230;and you make changes to the PID &#8230; &#8230;if you leave the pid plugged in&#8230;you can change the PID settings as you desire.

If I understand correctly you are doing this and there is a problem. If that is the case. Call Bella Barista&#8230;


----------



## DavecUK

MildredM said:


> Thanks for that, anton78. I knew I had to switch it off to disconnect the PID but not when I change any settings as well. They need to point it out in the manual too really.


When I tested the first one to come to the UK, *as long as the PID is left plugged in you can change the settings.*...including service boiler on/off (there was a bug in the prototype, but it was fixed in production). My suspicion would be that you could have a bad cable and that the PID is fine.


----------



## MildredM

DavecUK said:


> When I tested the first one to come to the UK, *as long as the PID is left plugged in you can change the settings.*...including service boiler on/off (there was a bug in the prototype, but it was fixed in production). My suspicion would be that you could have a bad cable and that the PID is fine.


Thanks, DavecUK. It would certainly be worth trying a new cable to see. I will let BB know.


----------



## MildredM

Just to update the outcome on this.

Bella Barista sent the replacement cable. So, turn the machine off, plug cable/PID in, switch the machine back on, make some changes and YES!, it works perfectly now!

It was the cable, thanks @DavecUK for your input.


----------



## DavecUK

Glad to have helped, the way the cable is wired/constructed means it's not as robust as one would like....unavoidable because of that large serial connector.


----------



## MildredM

DavecUK said:


> Glad to have helped, the way the cable is wired/constructed means it's not as robust as one would like....unavoidable because of that large serial connector.


Yes, I can see how it may easily get pulled out by the cable and not by gripping the plug itself by some less careful owners.


----------



## Muchgladwin

G


----------



## RichardHD

Hi. This is my first post. I recently upgraded to a 2016 R58 from a Gaggia Classic with PID and other usual mods, and I'm loving it. However I have also noticed that there are times when the pump on the R58 does not engage, and I just get a dribble from the group. I find that turning the machine off and on again solves the problem. I usually turn the service boiler off during the week and have it on on the weekends, and have made a few tweaks to the temperatures while I get the hang of the machine. So I am wondering whether, despite what Rocket are saying, there is some link between adjusting the PID and operation of the pump (PID has stayed connected throughout). I can't be 100% sure that the problem happens only after PID adjustments, but I will keep an eye on it.


----------

